# Should i buy these plated components



## stihl88 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi guys, just wondering from those with experience in telco gear if buying these connectors below and the Alcatel, AT&T TX units are
worth my while. 

He wants $210 US for them.

Weights given below.

*The pile of connectors etc weighs 1.25kg (2.75 lbs)
The pile of Alcatel and AT&T parts weighs 1.33kg (2.93lbs)*

That's a total of 5.68 lbs excluding the PII CPU and other cards in the picture. I'm asking $220.

I figure this would be a good opportunity to finally get my Stripping Cell going.
Ive got some pins i would like to strip also.


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 9, 2010)

Alot of the items in the third picture look like they could be brass. What is all this stuff from?


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 9, 2010)

The boxes in 1,2,and 4 are optical to digital converters.I ran a couple of pounds earlier this year.We moved recently and I haven't found my yields book,but If I remember correctly they were pretty darn good.The plating is thick,but the base metal is pretty thick also,so the surface to mase ratio is not as high as most e-scrap.However there is a small white ceramic plate inside with some nice gold on it as well,which is probably why the yield was so good.


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 9, 2010)

stihl88,

you can try and estimate the plating value of those items Here.

But i wouldn't even dare taking a guess about the gold thickness and surface area of suce complicated shapes of items, that's up to you...

Good luck


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 9, 2010)

I still have the extension wires that went from the frames to the readers,and all of the wires are gold plated.....they are really neat looking.I have several hundred and they are about 3 feet long.


----------



## stihl88 (Dec 10, 2010)

Well well well... look what we have here.

Some nice gold foils, wires and solder inside these.

I ended up paying just $150 US for the lot :twisted: 

It's all gold plated and not brass, so i think i may do quite ok with this lot and i think i
will at least get my returns on this little haul.

Thanks for the tips guys...


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 10, 2010)

You have Pt in there too 8)


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 10, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> You have Pt in there too 8)




Would that be the dark areas on the PCB?


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 10, 2010)

silversaddle1 said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > You have Pt in there too 8)
> ...



The capacitors. In the first pic its those retangular bars with the silver color stripes on each end.


----------



## stihl88 (Dec 10, 2010)

The wire in the middle photo seems to be PT coated and possibly some of the traces in the middle photo.
The rest of the traces on the other components appear to be gold traces.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 10, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> You have Pt in there too 8)




Not Pd?


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 10, 2010)

mic said:


> However there is a small white ceramic plate inside with some nice gold on it as well,which is probably why the yield was so good.



Golly anyone recognize this? :mrgreen:
And they said I wouldn't remember anyth............wait what was I talking about?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 11, 2010)

These are hybrid packages and the white ceramic package is a hybrid microcircuit. The gold plating thickness is about 60 microinches, which is about twice what's on fingers. There may be gold solder under the white ceramic and under the chips. The gold on the ceramic is very thick and is applied as a paste. Black resistor squares on the ceramic might be ruthenium and any gray traces on the ceramic is likely to be platinum. If the casing (the package itself) is magnetic, it is Kovar. If not, it is probably copper or a copper alloy. You could heat it up enough to melt the solder holding the ceramic, then remove the ceramic circuit and treat it separately in aqua regia.


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 11, 2010)

patnor1011 said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > You have Pt in there too 8)
> ...


Sharp eye. Thats what I meant. Pd.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 11, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > goldenchild said:
> ...



But you were right with Pt too. :lol:


----------

